# Jacksonville - November 5th



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm flying in that day for business and Aromas is right around the corner from my hotel... So, I figured that is where I will be! If anyone is interested in joining me, you are more than welcome! I get in 4ish so I would expect to get there around 7 or 8. 

Aromas Cigars, Wine & Martini Bar
880 A1A North, Suite 18-B
Ponte Vedra Beach, FL 32082
904.280.2525

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Bueller? Bueller?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'll be there the 9th and 10th on business. Maybe my business partner could hook up with you he is a member there and lives about a mile away.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm back out on the 7th, so I think I might also make it there on the 6th... If he's around that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## TMike (Jul 7, 2006)

Damn, I'll be missing you fellas by a week. I'm flying in on the 12th.

Smoke one for me.

I'll drop by Aromas when I get there and smoke one for me, too. 

Todd


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

TMike said:


> Damn, I'll be missing you fellas by a week. I'm flying in on the 12th.
> 
> Smoke one for me.
> 
> ...


So close but many cigars


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

dunng said:


> I'm flying in that day for business and Aromas is right around the corner from my hotel... So, I figured that is where I will be! If anyone is interested in joining me, you are more than welcome! I get in 4ish so I would expect to get there around 7 or 8.
> 
> Aromas Cigars, Wine & Martini Bar
> 880 A1A North, Suite 18-B
> ...


I don't live too far from there, about 5 - 10 minutes or so.

I can probably work a smoke in on the 5th.

Let me know closer to that day how things look and I will try to hook up with you at Aromas.

Dave, same goes for you on the 9th and 10th. Let me know if you have some time to meet up for a smoke.

Roger.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Sounds good Roger!


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

PM me a little closer to when ya'll are going to be in town. I work just down the road from there. Would love to meet up and meet some of ya'll if I can get away.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Sounds good Steve!


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I'll be down there tonight. Depending on when I get in, I might have to check out Aroma's.

I also might be there the 9th of November.


----------



## Steve (Jan 18, 2006)

Dang, my wife has a meeting tonight so I get to pick up our daughter from tennis practice. Don't know how late her meeting will go. What time would you be up there?

If not tonight, let me know if you make it next month.



pds said:


> I'll be down there tonight. Depending on when I get in, I might have to check out Aroma's.
> 
> I also might be there the 9th of November.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 20, 2004)

pds said:


> I'll be down there tonight. Depending on when I get in, I might have to check out Aroma's.
> 
> I also might be there the 9th of November.


PDS, where you gonna be?

How long are you down here for this week? Just tonight or a couple days?

I might be able to swing something tonight or tomorrow night if you are up for it.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

My flight gets in about 5ish...so not sure when I would get there...maybe 8? I'll try and post to this thread before I leave. I have a business associate with, he's a cigar lover as well, so we should be able to pull this off.

I'm leaving Friday morning, and Thursday night I am with clients. So tonight would be the only night that works this trip.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

My flight was delayed, and didn;t get in until around 9pm tonight. I'll have to catch you guys next trip.


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Aroma's is AWSOME!! The humidor selection is AMAZING (prices are in line with the majority of B&M's - in my opinion). I spent some good time there this evening and enjoyed three smokes... Kathy was kind enough to give me a tour of the Member area. If I lived in this area, I would spend a lot of time there! I think I will be there again tomorrow night...

PS - it was a crazy day so I was unable to reach out prior...


----------

